# [Firefox] problème d'impression avec la mise-a-jour de gtk+

## Gaug

J'ai rencontré des problèmes avec les produits de Mozilla firefox et thunderbird 

avec la version x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.13

aussitôt que je demandais une impression le programme crachais  de façon continue

et sa sur les deux ordinateurs que j'avais mis à jour en regardant dans les logs 

de firefox j'ai pu voir que le problème semblais venir de gtk3

j'ai remis la version   x11-libs/gtk+-3.24.11

et tout fonctionne normalement

----------

## netfab

Bonjour,

La première chose à effectuer est de tester avec un profil vierge de firefox.

Il est possible que le problème provienne d'un profil trop ancien, d'une extension ou autre.

```

$ firefox --ProfileManager

```

Le principe doit être le même avec thunderbird.

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider beaucoup plus, j'utilise firefox-bin, et je n'ai pas de problème, bien que cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas lancé d'impression depuis firefox.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

J'ai vu passer çà sur la mailing list : https://bugs.gentoo.org/707344

----------

